
Meetup CEO compares Facebook 07 to AOL 94, urges caution - brett
http://scott.heiferman.com/notes/2007/05/walled.html
======
byrneseyeview
_Strangely, many young facebookizens aren't very net savvy (facebook_ is
_their internet) & they have little desire to go beyond the walled garden --
just like the old AOL users. There's even a proprietary Facebook messaging
system (kids don't use much open internet email)._

Hm. Interesting. I've never heard anything remotely similar to this, and I
don't see any sources.

~~~
timg
When you have this many people on your app, this will always be true.

90% of people _in general_ are not net savvy.

~~~
byrneseyeview
There's a difference between "Not savvy" and "Like an AOL user, and unaware of
the rest of the Internet or the existence of email." He's making a crazy claim
-- it's like saying that most people who drive Fords aren't sure about the
distinction between a "carburetor" and a "door".

~~~
menloparkbum
Most people who drive any sort of car don't know what a carburetor is.
Heifermann's comment is hyperbolic, but not that far off the mark. There has
to be a huge percentage of facebook and myspace users who NEVER use email. My
own inbox is primarily turning into a collection box for online receipts and
bank statement notices, just as my real-life mailbox has turned into a
collection box for ... bank statements and other administrative paperwork I
never read.

~~~
byrneseyeview
But you really think that people in college -- people who receive transcripts,
syllabuses, and class announcements through email -- are the group most likely
to abandon their inboxes?

------
earthboundkid
And AOL is still alive (sort of) today. Facebook would be lucky to be the next
AOL. It means they will merge with NewsCorp (read TimeWarner) someday instead
of being bought out by them like MySpace.

------
ashu
meatless.

